# [SOLVED] KDE Nie można wyłączyć komputera

## marco_00

Witam

Mam pewien problem, bo nie mogę wyłączyć , zrestartować , ani nawet wylogować się z poziomu kde. Ostatnio jak wyłączałem komputer poprzez konsole pleceniem halt to wszystkie ustawienia KDE przepadły. Teraz pytanie , co powinienem zrobić , żeby móc bezpieczenie wyłączyć komputer ?

Trzy godziny już nad tym siedzę. Instalowałem : kshutdown , ale też nie działa. 

Coś mam  nie tak z prawami dostępu ? Grupami ? 

```

gentoo mark # cat /etc/group

root:x:0:

bin:x:1:bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:bin,daemon

sys:x:3:bin,adm

adm:x:4:adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:adm

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,mark

floppy:x:11:

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:pulse

cdrom:x:19:

tape:x:26:

video:x:27:

cdrw:x:80:

usb:x:85:

users:x:100:mark

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

man:x:15:

sshd:x:22:

mark:x:1000:

messagebus:x:249:mark

mysql:x:60:

cron:x:16:

ldap:x:439:

games:x:35:

mail:x:12:

postmaster:x:248:

plugdev:x:247:mark

ssmtp:x:246:

apache:x:81:

crontab:x:245:

lpadmin:x:106:

pulse-access:x:105:

pulse:x:104:

kdm:x:103:mark

```

```

gentoo log # rc-update show

                acpid |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm |      default        

```

Gdzie są jakieś logi KDE ?Last edited by marco_00 on Mon Feb 13, 2012 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż wynik z terminala w KDE:

```
ck-list-sessions
```

----------

## marco_00

Dobra mam. Trzeba było przekompilować  phonona :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-libs/phonon-4.5.1-r1
> 
> 

 .

To wszystko przez tą muzyczkę co się włącza jak się wylogowuje. Phonon nie działał to i wylogowanie nie działało hah    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ale i tak dzięki za zainteresowanie  :Very Happy: 

----------

